# general pier fishing advice!!!!!!!



## cody.owens0802 (Apr 5, 2013)

im not the best pier fisherman. lookin for some general tip sand how to catch some of the pier fish! apparently not a good speller


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

cody.owens0802 said:


> im not the best pier fisherman. lookin for some general tip sand how to catch some of the pier fish!


Read my sticky post at the top of this section.. Here's a link.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/

Also, read the reports and questions asked in this forum.. There are YEARS of information to intake.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

PM "reelthrill" he has a book that he sells and mails out, awesome info in it. I am moving to Milton in May and it has alot of good info. Never lived near salt before but feel like I can get it done with what I learned from the book. Has illustrations of rigs and knots, etc. and info most of the main pier species.


----------



## cody.owens0802 (Apr 5, 2013)

thank you Austin for the link. very helpful


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

basic rules are pay attention and listen, it will take you a long way on the pier. The guys who fish out there know there stuff, they've been fishing their there whole lives. but mainly don't be afraid to ask questions the more you learn the less trouble is caused. don't show up to the rail with an attitude, take your lumps so to speak. if you put In your time eventually the rats will warm up to you. I screwed up so many times when I began fishing the pier but eventually I learned how to do it and I have plenty of friends out there now. just don't show up and act like you know everything and you will be just fine out there


----------

